# اصنع طائرتك الخاصه بك مع خالد بادي العتيبي



## دايم البوح (30 يونيو 2006)

الان وبعد جهد عثرت على كتاب في النت لصناعة الطائره الشراعيه لاكنني لا املك المال لشراء هذا الكتاب القيم 
ارجو ممن يستطيع الحصول عليه ارسال نسخه منه الي وهذا الرابط يحمل لك فقط 45صفحه من الكتاب حمله وسوف تقوم بشرائه اذا لم تصدقني جرب ولكم مني جزيل الشكر اذا استطاع احد يشتري هذا الكتاب ويرسله الي 
الرابط
http://www.easyup.cc/odds/free45book.html


----------



## دايم البوح (30 يونيو 2006)

تكفون يالعرب يالنشاما


----------



## دايم البوح (30 يونيو 2006)

وهذا ايميلي daemalboh***********


----------



## دايم البوح (30 يونيو 2006)

من فضلكم ساعدوني فتحميله على الموقع


----------



## جاسر (1 يوليو 2006)

اش علاقة الموضوع بالعنوان!!!

وليش ما تشتريه انت!!!


----------



## دايم البوح (2 يوليو 2006)

انا اسف عندي 49 صفحه من الكتاب وماقدرت احملها
ومااقدر اشتريه لان ماعندي بطاقة التبضع عبر الانتر نت
مع انا الكتاب لو تقراه راح يعجبك


----------



## مزعبدالله الثويني (27 مارس 2010)

الصفحات من الكتاب مو موجوده في الرابط عطني اسمه وانا اشوفلكاياه


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------

